# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  پرسش درباره تغییر رشته در پیش دانشگاهی

## reza.lover

سلام خدمت دوستان. من الان در حال تحصیل در رشته تجربی در مقطع پیش دانشگاهی هستم و به رشته ام علاقه ای ندارم راستش را بخواهید معدلم در کتبی نهایی 12 شده وحسابی حالم رو گرفته چون علاقه ام کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی است میخوام تو کنکور رشته ریاضی شرکت کنم آیا میشه؟ و اینکه چون در مقطع اول و دوم و سوم دبیر ریاضی درست و حسابی نداشتیم پایه ام خیلی ضعیفه و امکان داره با کتابی یا دی وی دی و یا استاد خاصی کار کنم و در دروس ریاضی مهارت بیشتری پیدا کنم؟ دیگه نمیدونم چی کار کنم!!! http://forum.konkur.in/images/smilie...oo%20(110).gif

----------


## hackbook

بله میشه منتها با این وضعی که تو داری فقط دانشگاه ازاد قبول میشی اونم بعد از چند سال می شی یه مهندس کامپیوتر بی سواد که فقط مدرک داره

----------


## Sarah Melody

> بله میشه منتها با این وضعی که تو داری فقط دانشگاه ازاد قبول میشی اونم بعد از چند سال می شی یه مهندس کامپیوتر بی سواد که فقط مدرک داره


 ﻦ ﺟﻪ ﻃﺮﺯ ﺣﺮﻑ ﺯﺩﻧﻪ ﺩﺍﺩﺍﺵ? ﺟﺎﻱ ﺍﻳﻨﻜﻪ ﺍﻣﻴﺪ ﺑﺪﻱ ﺑﻬﺶ? ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺟﻲ ﻛﻪ ﺑﻴﻜﺎﺭ ﻣﻴﺸﻪ ﻭ ﻣﻴﺮﻩ ﺍﺯﺍﺩ! ﺑﻴﺨﻮﺩﻱ ﻣﻮﺝ ﻣﻨﻔﻲ ﻧﺪﻩ!

ﺗﻮ ﻣﻴﺘﻮﻧﻲ!!! ﺑﻪ ﺧﻮﺩﺕ ﺍﻳﻤﺎﻥ ﺩﺍﺷﺘﻪ ﺑﺎﺵ ﻭ ﺗﻼﺵ ﻛﻦ ﻭﺍﺳﻪ ﻫﺪﻓﺖ! ﺑﺒﻴﻦ ﺟﻮﻥ ﺑﺎﻳﻪ ﺕ ﺿﻌﻴﻔﻪ ﺷﺘﻴﺪ ﺍﻣﺴﺎﻝ ﻗﺒﻮﻝ ﻧﺸﻲ ﺍﻣﺎ ﻣﻬﻢ ﻧﻴﺲ! ﺍﻣﺴﺎﻝ ﺩﺭﺳﺎﻱ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﻲ ﺭﻭ ﻗﺒﻮﻝ ﺷﻮ ﺳﺎﻝ ﺩﻳﻜﻪ ﺑﺸﻴﻦ ﺑﻜﻮﻭﻭﻭﺏ ﺩﺭﺱ ﺑﺨﻮﻥ ﺑﺮﻭ ﻛﻼﺱ ﻛﻜﺘﺎﺏ ﺑﺨﺮ! ﺗﻮ ﻣﻴﺘﻮﻧﻲ!!! ﺑﻪ ﻫﻴﺠﻜﻲ ﻫﻢ ﻛﻮﺵ ﻧﺪﻩ!!! ﻓﻘﻂ ﻛﺎﺭ ﺧﻮﺩﺗﻮ ﺑﻜﻦ ﻫﻴﺠﻢ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻧﻴﺲ!!! ﺍﻳﺸﺎﻻ ﺳﺎﻝ ﺍﻳﻨﺪﻩ..ﻳﺎ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺍﻣﺴﺎﻝ!!! ﺭﺗﺒﻪ ﻋﺎﻟﻲ ﺑﻴﺎﺭﻱ ﻭ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﻪ ﻧﻮﻳﺴﻲ ﻗﺒﻮﻝ ﺷﻲ ﺍﻳﻤﺎﻥ ﺩﺍﺷﺘﻪ ﺑﺎﺵ ﺗﻮ ﻣﻴﺘﻮﻧﻲ!!! ﺍﻛﻪ ﺍﻣﺴﺎﻟﻢ ﻧﺸﺪ ﺳﺎﻝ ﺩﻳﻜﻪ ﺣﺘﻤﺎﺍﺍﺍﺍ ﻣﻴﺘﻮﻧﻲ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺭﺗﺒﻪ ﻫﻢ ﺑﻴﺎﺭﻱ! ﺑﺲ ﺑﻪ ﺟﺎﻱ ﻧﺎﺍﻣﻴﺪﻱ ﺑﺮﻭ ﺑﺪﺭﺱ! ﻣﻮﻓﻖ ﺑﺎﺷﻲ

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

ﺑﺎﻭﺭ ﻛﻦ ﺍﻭﻭﻭﻧﻘﺪﻩ ﻛﺘﺎﺑﺎﻱ ﻋﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﻭﻣﺪﻥ ﺑﺎﺯﺍﺭ ﻛﻪ ﻫﻴﺞ ﻧﻴﺎﺯﻱ ﺑﻪ ﻛﻼﺱ ﻧﺪﺍﺭﻱ ﺭﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﺗﻤﺮﻳﻦ ﻣﻴﺨﻮﺍﺩ ﻳﻪ ﺩﻓﺘﺮ ﺑﺰﺍﺭ ﻭﺍﺳﺶ ﻭ ﻓﻘﻄﻄﻂ ﺗﻤﺮﻳﻦ ﺣﻞ ﻛﻨﻮ ﺗﺴﺖ ﺑﺰﻥ! ﺑﺰﺍﺭ ﺑﻬﺖ ﻓﺸﺎﺭ ﺑﻴﺎﺩ! ﻣﻬﻢ ﻧﻴﺲ! ﻣﻬﻢ ﺍﻳﻨﻜﻪ ﺗﻮ ﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﻭﺍﺳﻪ ﻫﺪﻓﺖ ﺗﻼﺵ ﻣﻴﻜﻨﻲ ﻭ ﺍﻳﻦ ﺧﻴﻠﻲ ﺑﺎ ﺍﺭﺯﺷﻪ!! ﺍﻳﺸﺎﻻ ﺗﻮ ﺭﺗﺒﻪ ﺑﺮﺗﺮ ﻫﺎ ﺑﺒﻴﻨﻴﻤﺖ!

----------


## soghrat

ازاموزش وپرورش محل تحصیلتون سوال  کنید

----------

